# New Andy Bolton Bench Press Video & British Record Lift!



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Some training footage of andys bench press training with him doing a double with 300kg and a single with 317kg!!! This guy is a machine :thumbup1:

A second video of his British Record from a few weeks ago I think???

http://ptwithme.blogspot.com/search/label/NEWS


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Thats some good lifting


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Amazing  I wish one day I can do half that lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i benched 150kg on friday new pb good lift til i seen this lol


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Guys, thought I add this to the thread, Donnie Thompson just broke the world squat record again!!

http://ptwithme.blogspot.com/2011/04/first-deadlift-now-new-world-record.html


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

monster great lift


----------



## Noertib (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey dear. What a video. Amazing dude. I really like your post. I also want to become a bodybuilder but i need some training and ideas. help me friend for this purpose. Give me some ideas about exercises and tell me what should i do? Thanks.

Scottsdale Real Estate for sale


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I just posted Andy's new deadlift video (x2 300kg, x2 340kg) with good pauses at the top and looked very easy! Im sure he is competing at Bodypower and aiming to break the world record. Im gonna get a front row seat if he is...

http://ptwithme.blogspot.com/2011/04/andy-bolton-deadlift-training.html


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

New updates, looks like he will be going for a new world record next month at Bodypower, loads of new vids of grip and squat!

Enjoy

JUST ADDED 3 NEW VIDEOS TO THE POST....

http://ptwithme.blogspot.com/2011/05/andy-bolton-has-been-busy.html


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

See above, new videos added...


----------

